# Which visa should I apply for?



## BluenosePete (Oct 27, 2013)

My wife is a SA permanent resident living in SA and I am about to join her but I am unsure what type of visa to apply for. My options (I believe) are a relatives permit or a quotas visa (I am a trained engineer). My question is if I obtain a relatives visa do I then need all the paperwork (criminal record check, chest X-ray, etc.) to get it endorsed as a work permit. Looking through other threads I know there are many issues regarding HA with getting the work permit endorsement but a quota visa will limit my job opportunities and will enforce a time restriction on my search to 3 months. Any advice will be most welcome.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Since you are a spouse to a South African permanent resident, you will require a Relative's (Spousal) Permit. Like every single application under the sun, you will be required to submit documents pertaining to your health and criminal record.

Once you have this permit, as well as a signed job contract (without an end date), you can apply for an endorsement, which will cause your permit type to change, and you will be allowed to work for the company stipulated on the job contract in the position stipulated thereupon.

A Quota Work Permit will take longer to receive and is far more tiresome and costly to prove (SAQA, advert in the newspaper, etc, etc).


----------



## BluenosePete (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks, I thought that might be the case. Just so that I am sure, can you confirm that to get the work permit endorsement I will not have to get more copies of the chest X-ray, etc. because I understand when I apply for the relative permit they keep all copies that are submitted. Thanks again most helpful.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This depends on a few factors, but generally no, you do not have to, unless a great deal of time has passed.


----------



## BluenosePete (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the information, much appreciated.


----------

